# UK driving license, Spanish registered vehicle, driving in other countries.



## Decepe (Apr 12, 2010)

I have done research on this but still I have not found a definitive answer, perhaps someone here has previously dealt with it?

I have a full UK driving license. Resident in the UK. I am non resident in Spain, but have a business in Spain and NIE and a flat I rent for when I am over. Whenever I am in Spain I want to have a motorbike to get around. I would also like to use it to do some trips around the EU, Portugal, France etc. Am I allowed to take a Spanish registered vehicle to other countries. Insurance is not an issue, this is easily obtained. Its more the registration side of things. I know you are not allowed to drive a Spanish registered vehicle in the UK if you are a UK resident and UK driving license holder (yes I know people still do this). I don´t know if this applies to other EU countries.

Many Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2016)

Decepe said:


> I have done research on this but still I have not found a definitive answer, perhaps someone here has previously dealt with it?
> 
> I have a full UK driving license. Resident in the UK. I am non resident in Spain, but have a business in Spain and NIE and a flat I rent for when I am over. Whenever I am in Spain I want to have a motorbike to get around. I would also like to use it to do some trips around the EU, Portugal, France etc. Am I allowed to take a Spanish registered vehicle to other countries. Insurance is not an issue, this is easily obtained. Its more the registration side of things. I know you are not allowed to drive a Spanish registered vehicle in the UK if you are a UK resident and UK driving license holder (yes I know people still do this). I don´t know if this applies to other EU countries.
> 
> Many Thanks


With regards to driving a Spanish plated car in other european countries you will need a Spanish driving licence. Just surrender your UK driving licence in Spain at DGT and re-apply at DVLA for a UK driving licence. That way you have both.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2016)

Decepe said:


> I have done research on this but still I have not found a definitive answer, perhaps someone here has previously dealt with it?
> 
> I have a full UK driving license. Resident in the UK. I am non resident in Spain, but have a business in Spain and NIE and a flat I rent for when I am over. Whenever I am in Spain I want to have a motorbike to get around. I would also like to use it to do some trips around the EU, Portugal, France etc. Am I allowed to take a Spanish registered vehicle to other countries. Insurance is not an issue, this is easily obtained. Its more the registration side of things. I know you are not allowed to drive a Spanish registered vehicle in the UK if you are a UK resident and UK driving license holder (yes I know people still do this). I don´t know if this applies to other EU countries.
> 
> Many Thanks


With regards to driving a Spanish plated car in other European countries you will need a Spanish driving licence. Just surrender your UK driving licence in Spain at DGT and re-apply at DVLA for a UK driving licence. That way you have both.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nigelk said:


> With regards to driving a Spanish plated car in other european countries you will need a Spanish driving licence. Just surrender your UK driving licence in Spain at DGT and re-apply at DVLA for a UK driving licence. That way you have both.


Oops - please disregard this post as this is ILLEGAL!

Please re-read rule #14


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Oops - please disregard this post as this is ILLEGAL!
> 
> Please re-read rule #14


Nonsense. Nothing stops you from having multiple driving licences at all.

Just show UK licence in UK, and Spanish driving licence when in Spain.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nigelk said:


> Nonsense. Nothing stops you from having multiple driving licences at all.
> 
> Just show UK licence in UK, and Spanish driving licence when in Spain.


You are correct as there is nothing to stop you.
Except the authorities when they find out & I guess most will not be to happy with that.

BTW there is a very good reason that you cannot hold more that one, this prevents a driver being banned in one country from driving simply using the other license to carry on as normal.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

nigelk said:


> Nonsense. Nothing stops you from having multiple driving licences at all.
> 
> Just show UK licence in UK, and Spanish driving licence when in Spain.


I do wish people would stop posting incorrect and misleading information.

Firstly under the EU Directive on driving licences, which is transcribed into UK and Spanish law it says :


1. Driving licences shall be issued only to those applicants:

who have their normal residence in the territory of the Member State issuing the licence, or can produce evidence that they have been studying there for at least six months.

In addition, it also states that :

5. No person may hold more than one driving licence

In addition, if you exchange your UK licence for a Spanish licence, the Spanish authorities exchange information with the UK, so they will know you have exchanged it.

Finally, your licence is valid throughout Europe, until it needs renewing, at which time you renew it in the place where you live. The date of renewal may be the expiry, or it may be earlier depending upon the categories and/or type of licence, and where you live.

If you are a UK resident, then the only place in Europe where you cannot drive a Spanish registered car with a UK licence is the UK.


----------



## Decepe (Apr 12, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> If you are a UK resident, then the only place in Europe where you cannot drive a Spanish registered car with a UK licence is the UK.


Thanks for the answers. I´d rather know what is within the law. 

CapnBilly I hoped it might be this but couldn´t find a link to it. Do you have it to hand?

Many Thanks again.
Decepe


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

CapnBilly said:


> I do wish people would stop posting incorrect and misleading information.
> 
> Firstly under the EU Directive on driving licences, which is transcribed into UK and Spanish law it says :
> 
> ...


Can you please provide the website where this information has come from as DGT have said completely different. They have informed me as a Spanish citizen I have the right to have a Spanish and UK driving licence regardless due to my situation.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nigelk said:


> Can you please provide the website where this information has come from as DGT have said completely different. They have informed me as a Spanish citizen I have the right to have a Spanish and UK driving licence regardless due to my situation.


Try this;

EUR-Lex - 32006L0126 - EN - EUR-Lex

it very clearly states that you can only hold one licence at a time (article 7 section 5). It goes on to state that if you have a Spanish licence and you apply for a UK one, it should be refused.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Try this;
> 
> EUR-Lex - 32006L0126 - EN - EUR-Lex
> 
> it very clearly states that you can only hold one licence at a time (article 7 section 5). It goes on to state that if you have a Spanish licence and you apply for a UK one, it should be refused.


Very interesting. I think there has been an admin error somewhere as I should of been declined a UK driving licence as I have a Spanish driving licence already (was exchanged).


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

VFR said:


> You are correct as there is nothing to stop you.
> Except the authorities when they find out & I guess most will not be to happy with that.
> 
> BTW there is a very good reason that you cannot hold more that one, this prevents a driver being banned in one country from driving simply using the other license to carry on as normal.


we were stopped in Malaga in traffic control, I have 3 full licences English,Australian and german,I am a spanish resident,I ave now recieved a card from the local police at Guardamar stating , that until I change my english licence to spanish in december,I am only allowed to use the english licence in spain, so who is correct?????


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Nignoy said:


> we were stopped in Malaga in traffic control, I have 3 full licences English,Australian and german,I am a spanish resident,I ave now recieved a card from the local police at Guardamar stating , that until I change my english licence to spanish in december,I am only allowed to use the english licence in spain, so who is correct?????


If you read the link I posted, then this is the actual European law. If anyone says anything different, then they are wrong.

However, you always have to do what the Police say - even if you know they are wrong


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

CapnBilly said:


> I do wish people would stop posting incorrect and misleading information.
> 
> Firstly under the EU Directive on driving licences, which is transcribed into UK and Spanish law it says :
> 
> ...


How daft is this? You can be happily retired perhaps, come and go between the UK and Spain and have a Spanish registered car in Spain at your holiday home. You do a European road trip but risk prosecution and your car seized if you also take in the UK because of a draconian piece of legislation. Ridiculous.


----------

